# Multipart MIME messages-Recombine them?



## burijon (Sep 27, 2006)

At work we have Lanier LD145 scanner/printers. The scanners scan and email and know to split your scanned file depending on what the split setting is: example 2 megs etc. We had a temp scan thousands upon thousands of paper to TIF format on a low split setting and the guy receiving the emails didn't bother checking them. So there are so many messages with multi-part MIME attachments in them. I called Lanier and they said they know about it but have no way of recombining them! We use Lotus Notes 6.5.1 by the way.

If you got through the first paragraph, thanks. I have scoured the internet for a few weeks now looking for a Windows app that some temp could come in here and use to recombine all these split file attachments back together again. I was hopefull after looking at UUDeview but it still doesn't do it. I can always open the first part of the split using WinZIP but haven't been able to combine the rest of the split file together.

I am open to trying anything. It would be nice if it were some app with a fairly easy GUI as we will get a temp in to fix them all as soon as I find a solution. I suggested having another temp scan them all again with the scanner settings changed but the gentleman would like me to find a software fix first.

:sayno:


----------



## burijon (Sep 27, 2006)

bump,


----------

